# Anyone shot the new Savage 220 bolt action slug gun?



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Has anyone gotten their hands on the new Savage bolt action 20 gauge?

It looks sweet, and I'm thinking about upgrading my H&R to one. 

How do they shoot?


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Sorry no feedback but I just looked it over and it looks pretty sweet. I like it better than the Mosseberg 695.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

does that come with an accu-trigger or something like it, with a decent trigger pull ?


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

hunt-n-fool said:


> does that come with an accu-trigger or something like it, with a decent trigger pull ?


Yes it does


----------



## John S. (Nov 26, 2010)

I bought one and it is very nice. I've shot it but was having trouble with my scope keeping zero. Plan on taking it out Saturday to finish the zero process. It does have the Accu-trigger. The only thing I guestion is the magazine. It is plastic and looks and feels cheap.


----------



## Ralphy (Apr 4, 2009)

Talked to a guy at Williams yesterday as I was looking and wondering. He has one and loves it, told me buy it you'll love it I have to agree about the plastic clip, it makes a nice looking gun look bad. He said he tried a bunch of slugs, his only likes accue tips by remington. I hear this a lot about slug guns that shoot all over the place and wont pattern. It makes me wonder between the h&r or savage I Have read the same stories. These seem to be the two top slug guns out there. I read an article in the nra I think it was about the Savage and the writer said at 100 yds with Hornady sst it shot like .870, and said it would outshoot a lot of center fire rifles. Looking for feedback from from owners to see if it,s true. If it is I must have one it pulls up nice and the trigger is awsome


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a 20 GA H&R and I absolutely love it but I'm always on the lookout for new toys. I was also at Williams a few days ago and looked at the Savage 220F. The Savage is quite a bit lighter than the H&R and the recoil pad feels like a memory foam pillow. I'll agree the plastic clip seemed cheesey but a nice gun overall.

Here's some good reading about the Savage 220F.........

http://www.chuckhawks.com/savage_220F.htm
http://randywakeman.com/MoreWithTheSavage220F.htm


----------



## Grand Pooh-Baugh (Dec 4, 2010)

I have an older 12 gauge. I love it! I saw that they came out with the new 20. I don't have any experience with it but can comment on my 12. I believe it is the best slug gun available (not counting customs). The trigger is much better than my Marlin 512 witch has some travel. The savage does kick like a mule with the Nosler Partician Gold (2 3/4 inch loads). It shoots very tight groups for me. My only complaint is that they do not have a detachable magazine like my Marlin, but it looks like they fixed this with the new model.
Just my two-cents...


----------



## OJT (Nov 28, 2007)

I have had mine for 2 seasons now and it will out shoot my H&R anyday. 

50 cent size groups @ 150 yrds with accutips all day long. 

It is a fine gun and if you can shoot it will be one the most accurate guns in your safe.

I have shot does out to 237 yrds last yr with it and high shoulder drops them right there. 

The two 8pts I shot this yr one at 80 yrds one at 120 approximately droped right there.

Accytrigger is set at about 2.5 lbs sweet shooter by all means.

Tom


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I just bought the Savage 220 a few weeks ago from Cabelas. Mounted a Warne Pictinny rail on it, Warne rings, and a Redfield scope. I Love the gun. Sighted in with accu tips and it shoots really well. No majpr ejection problems like some others have mentioned. It does seem that you really have to rack the bolt back to get the hull to eject like it should, other than that, I really like it. 

Dont have photos of targets to show off, but have shot some really nice groups at 100 yards. I could shoot the gun all day. The recoil pad is very soft. The gun definitely doesnt beat you up like a 12 gauge slugger eventhough it is really light weight for a slug gun. 

As others have mentioned, I am not really fond of the plastic magizine. Is it pretty? No.... it kinda feels cheap... But, it is functional.....

If anyone is looking for a new slug gun, you should definitely take a hard look at the 220. 

Jeff


----------



## yookie1973 (Dec 7, 2010)

nope


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

"Nope" you arent looking for a slug gun? No real reason to respond then huh?


----------



## jake6413 (Oct 29, 2009)

What is the avg price of these guns? Hard for me to see them being the same quality as my browning A bolt slug gun. Would like to get one for my daughter if there priced right


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

They run between $450 and $550 fro mteh prices I've seen. The basic black stock version I've seen $450 and $499 and $50 more for the camo stock. I would shop around. 

The Browning were in the $700 range back when they were introduced....very expensive for the day....a steal now! I remember fodling one that was on sale for udner $600...should have purchased it! On the used market they start about $1500 and I've seen them sell for over $2500. Ridiculous!

While the Brownings are typical Browning nice, I'd take the Savage! (unless I could find a cheap A-bolt 12, then I would buy it and turn a hefty profit!) The Savage wil llikely out shoot the Browning with todays high velocity slugs....those weren't available when the Browning was introduced and the twist rate of the Browning reflects that. Plus, those smooth bore Browning with the rifled choke won't shoot any high speed sabot well at all but will shoot the slower rounds pretty decent for just a choke tube.


----------



## jake6413 (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow i bought mine for about 700 I think I shoot a sabot (Winchester) at it shoots very well didn't have any idea they were bringing that much. Would never sell mine I love that gun I do need to update the scope.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

jake6413 said:


> What is the avg price of these guns? Hard for me to see them being the same quality as my browning A bolt slug gun. Would like to get one for my daughter if there priced right


 
I think I paid $479.00 for mine at cabelas in Dundee. Well worth the money if you ask me. You are basically buying a rifle, with accutrigger, that shoots slugs.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I really wish Savage would offer this in a long range version with a 28" bbl and 3" or 3.5" chamber. I am not a big fan of magnum slugs but they would have a place in a slugger set up for 200+ yards.

Failing that I may spend for a custom 30" Encore slug bbl someday!


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

jmoser said:


> I really wish Savage would offer this in a long range version with a 28" bbl and 3" or 3.5" chamber. I am not a big fan of magnum slugs but they would have a place in a slugger set up for 200+ yards.
> 
> Failing that I may spend for a custom 30" Encore slug bbl someday!


 
The 220f does have a 3" chamber. Not sure about 200 yards, but I know that it is deadly accurate out to 150yrds. I am sure it would do well out to 200!


----------



## John S. (Nov 26, 2010)

Took the 220 to the range last sunday. Third shot I was in the red. (at $15.00 a box I did not shoot 3 shot groups). I then shot two rounds of the Hornady SST's and was within an inch. Father-in-law bought me four more boxes of the Hornady's so I will shoot a few more times at 100 and 150 yards to see how the group. Really really like the gun. Was driving through Charlotte on a late Sunday afternoon, saw Pauls gun shop open. Walked in, 1/2 hour later walked out with the camo version. I think it was ment to be.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

John S. said:


> Took the 220 to the range last sunday. Third shot I was in the red. (at $15.00 a box I did not shoot 3 shot groups). I then shot two rounds of the Hornady SST's and was within an inch. Father-in-law bought me four more boxes of the Hornady's so I will shoot a few more times at 100 and 150 yards to see how the group. Really really like the gun. Was driving through Charlotte on a late Sunday afternoon, saw Pauls gun shop open. Walked in, 1/2 hour later walked out with the camo version. I think it was ment to be.


Sounds like a winner. I'm sure it'll serve you well. Welcome to the site, John.


----------

